# Leads for Columbia SC and around.



## crescentconstruction (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi folks,

I am new at Roofing. I just started working for a company doing sales. I hope by using this site and others I can educate myself on the products, process, and other aspects involved in the business.

Is there some tips you guys can provide on getting leads, besides the obvious knocking on doors.

Thanks
Michael
Crescent Construction, LLC
803-422-9359


----------

